# Cat with two different colored eyes



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

A man brought this cat and her solid white kitten to our rescue group at Petco a couple of Saturdays ago. He was just carrying her in a cardboard box right up to where all the dogs were barking. I am so glad she didn't decide to bolt. I put her and her kitten in a crate and took them home. The kitten adopted immediately and now I am trying to find the momma a home. She is so sweet and I love her eyes. Also, she has no tail. I am tempted to keep her but she is a bit too unpredictable around my malts. I am afraid she will hurt one of them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow what a beauty! I hope she finds her home soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a pretty cat . My rescue Lhasa Teddy has different color eyes , one is blue the other brown. I think it makes an animal unique to have a mutation . Sarah


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> What a pretty cat . My rescue Lhasa Teddy has different color eyes , one is blue the other brown. I think it makes an animal unique to have a mutation . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture of your Teddy should be on a card. It is sooooo cute. What causes the different color eyes?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In dogs the eye color change is caused by the blue merle gene - if you look at the colors in Teddy's coat ( his coat colors are truly stunning ) , you do see a distinct shade of blue running through it . It is quite common for this genetic mutation to happen in both the Lhasa and Shih Tzu , of course 2 blue eyes in a white animal means certain deafness . Sarah


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> In dogs the eye color change is caused by the blue merle gene - if you look at the colors in Teddy's coat ( his coat colors are truly stunning ) , you do see a distinct shade of blue running through it . It is quite common for this genetic mutation to happen in both the Lhasa and Shih Tzu , of course 2 blue eyes in a white animal means certain deafness . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a white huskey in our shelter not too long ago. She had two blue eyes. Does that mean she was deaf?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Having only one blue eye is good for the cat because, being white, if both were blue chances are high she would be deaf.

My Maltese and cats enjoy very harmonious relationships


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually, "odd eyes" are very common in white cats. A white cat with two blue eyes is an albino and nearly always deaf, but they are not that common. Most white cats you see either have both green eyes or odd eyes. My mother has two odd eyed white cats.

My Fanny (who lived to be 20!) was one of those unusual two blue eyed white kitties with perfect hearing. (She could hear a can opener anywhere in the house!) My vet always threatened to steal her since she was so rare. She sure knew she was special, too!

That is one handsome cat!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Actually, "odd eyes" are very common in white cats. A white cat with two blue eyes is an albino and nearly always deaf, but they are not that common. Most white cats you see either have both green eyes or odd eyes. My mother has two odd eyed white cats.
> 
> My Fanny (who lived to be 20!) was one of those unusual two blue eyed white kitties with perfect hearing. (She could hear a can opener anywhere in the house!) My vet always threatened to steal her since she was so rare. She sure knew she was special, too!
> 
> That is one handsome cat![/B]



Yes, thinking back to this summer, I found a solid white cat but it had both green eyes. I love white cats. This is the first one I have had without a tail though.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

make sure she can hear...ive known a few with different colored eyes to be deaf 







she is beautiful


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> This is the first one I have had without a tail though.[/B]


Do have her examined. If the tail is gone because it was accidentally amputated, that's ok; if she was born without a tail there may be some physical deformity that may or may not affecct her litter box habits. Some without tails have mega colon (meaning they dribble lots of not-a-leafs).


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> make sure she can hear...ive known a few with different colored eyes to be deaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She can definitely hear. When I took her to the vet to be spayed, that is the first thing they checked.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Our cat Simone who will be 18 in july looked just like that when he was a kitten. 

Cathy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> QUOTE





> This is the first one I have had without a tail though.[/B]


Do have her examined. If the tail is gone because it was accidentally amputated, that's ok; if she was born without a tail there may be some physical deformity that may or may not affecct her litter box habits. Some without tails have mega colon (meaning they dribble lots of not-a-leafs).
[/B][/QUOTE]


She had been perfect so far using the litter box. I have had her for two weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Siamese Sarah that I rescued from Animal Control has no tail. She wasn't born without one. Dr. Suzy said it was amputated at some point in her life before her family moved away and left her behind.

Don't you wish these rescues could tell you their stories?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pretty cat, love those eyes!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW, i'm not usually a cat person, but she is beautiful.


----------



## ComoLove (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, I also have a kitty that I used as an adult. She was thrown out by the owners because of her non-standard appearance. By human standards, she is considered to have Down syndrome. I read about down syndrome cat and found out that cats do not suffer from such diseases, there may just be similar symptoms. She is very affectionate and gets along well with my poodle.


----------

